# Help with Top Knots



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I need help and advice. Lacie, who is 2 as of yesterday, will simply not keep her top knot up. She is groomed daily and she really loves to be bushed and is very good. The last thing that I do, is put her top knot in. She can't wait to take it down. She rubs it on the bed, on the floor, on the furniture (wherever she can rub it) until she has completely pulled the bow and then the bands out. Even if I don't put in a bow (just bands) she does the same thing.

Tilly, who is 5 months old, is just starting to wear a top knot and she doesn't seem to mind at all. My only problem is that when they play, Tilly's hair comes out of the top knot because it's still pretty short on top. But she's very good about not bothering the top knot.

Any suggestions for getting Lacie to leave hers alone?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Are you being very careful not to get ear hair or eye hairs pulled into the topknot?
Also, make certain it is loose enough she doesn't feel it once it's up. I would work
with getting her used to just one topknot before going to two.

Some dogs just love to rub. Does Lacie rub after her bath? Toy is this way and
also rubs when her topknot is first put up. I have to distract her with something
so she won't do it.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

One thing that has helped with Catcher not doing that is I do the top knot first and then brush him and give him a massage.... oh how he loves a massage! Then by the time we're finished, he has forgotten all about the top knot!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I also use a distraction for dogs like that. Make sure the top knot is comfortably loose. As soon as she comes down, off for a cookie and then a fun game of fetch or tug.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Are you being very careful not to get ear hair or eye hairs pulled into the topknot?
> Also, make certain it is loose enough she doesn't feel it once it's up. I would work
> with getting her used to just one topknot before going to two.
> 
> ...


I would also like to add..............you might try doing her face and top knot first. Then do the rest of the brushing and grooming. I find that by doing the top knot first that gives you a few minutes for the doggie to forget about the knot before you put her down. Then we immediately go in for a treat. Distraction definitely is a key to top knot training.


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

> One thing that has helped with Catcher not doing that is I do the top knot first and then brush him and give him a massage.... oh how he loves a massage! Then by the time we're finished, he has forgotten all about the top knot![/B]


that is a good idea!!

make sute it is loose.
also, with the ones who didn't like the bows here i started with a barrette
it bothered them less and it gave them a chance to get used to 'something up there' on their little heads.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Perhaps you could do a topknot with papers? It keeps the hair very secure and I think it would be a lot harder for her to get out. You could do this until she gets used to it. Good luck!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. I will try the distraction route and do her top knot first. I'll keep you posted on the outcome.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

I used to have a problem w/ Luci. She hated having the topknot-ponytail in, she would scratch/rub it off immediately, so I started using the end papers for a traditional topknot, and now, she doesn't even feel it!


----------

